# Need Some advice guyss



## JohnSilly (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi, my name is John and im 19 years old. I have  seriously been thinking about a career for my future..... and i can honestly say  i have more interest in learning about marijauna than anything else. keeping  this short. i want to persue my dream in pertaining to the use of marijauna for  medical purposes but i would like to have a profitable job and be apart of a  cannabis community. unfortunately i live in alabama.. marijauna is not legal  here and is frownd apon due to the lack of knowledge about the  plant.. im hesitant to ask anyone around here in  persueing a job which pertains to marijauna because ill just end up answerless..  any suggestions???


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Feb 4, 2009)

if moving is an option do some homework decide where you wanna live then go
if moving is not an option then i would say start your own "business"
if you wanna breed start your own underground projects and keep them to your self untill you have a few years of exp then you'll have to move 
just my thoughts
i currently live in canada tho the laws are as harsh as the states i have thought of moving but i figure ill give it anouther 5 years and so how it goes


----------



## JohnSilly (Feb 4, 2009)

see thats just it though, id like to have a job that is legal but that pertains to medical marijuana


----------

